# Kosten Website, fertige PHP Skripte



## ehonk (11. Juni 2004)

hi all

ist zwar etwas offtopic weiss aber nicht wo ich es sonst posten könnte:
ein befreundeter Unternehmer hat mich mal auf das Thema website angesprochen und mir dafür ein Angebot dieser Firma vorgelegt.

Ich halte den Preis von 500€ für eine Website die aus einem Baukabersten
stammt für ziemlich heftig.

Hab ihm mittlerweile eine Website zusammengebastelt die folgende Merkmale
hat.:
- Individuelles Design, sowieso klar
- mysql Datenbank
- Kundenverwaltung über Admin Seite incl. Rechtevergabe für Downloads
- Kundenkonten mit login, pwd änderung etc.
- Downloadverwaltung incl. Upload über Website , Counter, etc.
- Alle Texte über die Produkte über Admin Seite editierbar (DB)
- Mitloggen aller Kundenbewegungen auf der Website
- Emailbenachrichtungen wichtiger Ereignisse (Neuregistierung etc.)
- Freigabe von Benutzerrechten per Email
- eigentständige Adminseite im Stil von z.b. 4images Gallery

Die PHP Sachen habe ich alle selber geschrieben, manche hatte ich schon von früheren Projekten fertig. Wie mcaht ihr das bei dem Preis für solche Skripte: Wenn ich nach dem Stundenlohn für das erstmalige erstellengehe kommt zuviel raus, wenn ich nur nach den Änderungen gehe zu wenig. Mittelwert?

Wenn ich mich an dem Preis oben richte fällt mir spontan 2000€ was aber wohl 
nicht ganz realistisch ist.

Was denkt ihr was ich verlangen kann.


----------



## BSA (11. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Was heißt denn deiner Meinung nach eine Webseite aus nem *Baukasten*? 
Ich habe jetzt nicht auf die verlinkte Seite geguckt, aber kannst ja mal erklären, aber ich denke so um die 800€ (abhängig davon ob auch alles Funktioniert) kannst du schon verlangen, oder meinst du mehr?


----------



## ehonk (11. Juni 2004)

im Angebot bei der Seite von oben: wählen sie ihr webdesign aus 700 fertigen
Design aus.  Nennt sich irgendwie World of Internet oder sonstiges. ganz komische Geschichte.


----------



## toxX (11. Juni 2004)

also ich find 2k schon in ordnung...
wenn das wirklich n freund ist würd ich so 30% rabatt geben, aber das auch so ausweisen. wenn diese billigangebote überhand nehmen kann man ja gar kein geld mehr verdienen. n stundenlohn von min. 75€ betont sei hier das MINIMUM muss drin sein!


----------



## fluessig (11. Juni 2004)

Die Website aus dem Baukasten kann überhaupt nicht mit dem was du gemacht hast verglichen werden. Dort werden nur statische Seiten verkauft, soweit ich das gesehen hab. Dazu hauen die dann noch ein Gästebuch (40 EUR) und NewsTicker(60 EUR),...
Was du gemacht hast geht weit über das Angebot dort hinaus, da wesentlich dynamischer.
Und wenn für den "Baukasten" schon 500 bis 1000 Euro fällig sind, dann wäre weniger als 1000 für deine Seite geradezu lächerlich.
2000 halt ich auch für vertretbar, schon weil dieser Arbeit endlich wieder ein höherer Wert zugewiesen werden muss!


----------



## Nils Hitze (14. Juni 2004)

Immer gesetzt der Fall jemand zahlt dir 2000 für eine Webseite.

Kommt LEIDER immer auf den Kunden an. 
Und 75 Euro / H für Webdesign / Programmierung
bei relativ normalen Scripten (Newsletter/Gästebuch/miniCMS)
ist verdammt viel Geld. Das kannst du nur nehmen wenn
du in sehr kurzer Zeit fertig bist und das auch garantieren
kannst.


----------



## ehonk (15. Juni 2004)

aber nochmal bezüglich php Skripte:
Ihr habt z. B. ein paar selbstgeschriebene Skripte: 
User Datenbank mit Login, oder Download verwaltung ...

die erstmalige Erstellung hat 50h gedauert, eine Anpassung an den aktuellen Kunden 2h.
Was verlangt ihr dann vom Kunden? 

Hatte da mal vor kurzem bei einem Coder ein Skript angefragt, der hätte 30€ für
ein Userverwaltung Skript haben wollen: das erscheint mir doch zu billig wenn man das so an den Kunden weitergibt....


----------



## toxX (15. Juni 2004)

aber bitte ja!
normalerweise kostet z.B. das einpflegen eines Fotos in eine bestehende HP in nem normalen Wartungsvertrag min. 5€. für son Script mit Einbau usw. würd ich nicht unter dreistellig anfangen was zu machen.


----------



## fluessig (15. Juni 2004)

Du musst uns unbedingt posten, wie das dann bei dir ausgegangen ist mit dem Preis. Meine Freundin stand erst vor einem ähnlichen Debakel - Vertrag als Werkstudentin. Was soll man da verlangen? Letzendlich hat sie 14 Euro pro Stunde verlangt, was sie bekommt entscheidet sich noch. Für eine C++ Programmiererin ist das meiner Meinung nach immer noch günstig - aber ich hab mich ja auch schon für 11 Euro verkauft.


----------



## max (15. Juni 2004)

Also ich habe vor kurzen auch eine Seiter erstellt mit DB, Gästebuch, Newssystem, Eventverwaltung, Newsletter, usw. hab dafür 1000 Euro verlangt. Das war auch ein befreundeter Betreiber eines Lokals.

Der hat sich ca. vor einem Jahr eine Seite von einer Werbeagentur erstellen lassen und die hat ihn 1200 Euro gekostet war eigentlich alles statisch, bis auf Eventsystem, Gästebuch und Fotogallery die von einer anderen Firma stammten und ihn ca 200 Euro im Monat kosteten.

Also ich würde für deine Seite 2000 Euro auch angemessen finden. Es braucht ja doch seine Zeit so eine Seite zu erstellen.

Und meiner Erfahrung nach sind auch, zumindestens bei uns, noch der Ansicht  "Was nichts kostet ist nichts wert".

mfg
max


----------

